# Nadelhaus?



## Billie (Feb 13, 2012)

Is there any feedback regarding this breeder? I'm interested in what I've seen so far but would like any pos or neg feedback... Thanks-


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

DianaB has a beautiful dog named Siena that I believe comes from this breeder. Siena has had many health issues that Diana is managing. I think you should PM her for more info. She is super nice.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I am from the Bay Area. I would recommend Randy Tyson in that area and Anne Kent in So. Cal.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Agree with Sue. I live in Central CA and also recommend 

Julia Priest von Sontausen German Shepherd Dogs

and up North a bit,Kim at Kistha Haus JustK9s | Kistha Haus German Shepherds and Pembroke Welsh Corgi

And down south Anne Kent Adler Stein Kennels-German Shepherds-German Shepherd Puppies-Working Line German Shepherds

All four of these breeders know and work their dogs, really care about them, and will be able to help you find the right dog for you.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Nadelhaus is in my hometown and I went to High school with Tracy. She raises German showline dogs and I believe she either imports her breeding stock already titled, or sends them out to be titled. Unfotunately that's all know. I did see one of her dogs in for grooming recently, nice 7 month old bitch pup with more coat than you imagine!

I second the others' recommendations. I have two dogs from Julia Priest and I just adore them.


----------



## Billie (Feb 13, 2012)

Over more looking since I signed up for this forum(helpful by the way!), I think the look I'm preferring more is the West German showline-thats what drew me to the title of this thread- and Ive seen some dogs from this kennel they are gorgeous.
Does anyone have any reccs for breeders of that type of dog?(ca is best ...) I really prefer the defined color pattern ,vs the sable. Still wondering on temprement and the more people I talk to the better I think-but not sure I want a really high driven dog. While the new pack member would be active, I really dont think I need a majorly work driven dog.
Appreciate all I'm hearing.....


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Lundborg Land and Thinschmidt German Shepherds as well as Westcoast German Shepherds, all are in Southern California and breed and show West German Showlines, I've seen a lot of dogs from these kennels and had a dog from Lundborg Land, I've liked them all.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Karen Wolff in the Bay Area.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

If you are looking for color and temperament, and are looking for a companion, there are a bajillion (perhaps a _slight_ exaggeration) of gorgeous rescues in CA. 

While maybe a puppy is harder to get in rescue, the adults come highly recommended (by me and by others!). If not, no big deal, I always like to make people aware just in case they haven't looked at the rescue sites. I do not know enough about the CA rescues to recommend any particular group. 








*Name:* Khloe Too
*Age:* 5. year(s)
*female*
View PhotosFrom: German Shepherd Rescue of Northern California


 *Age:* 7.5 Months
*Gender:* Female
*Coat:* Long Coat
*Color:* Black and TanFrom: Home | Westside German Shepherd Rescue



From: Greater California German Shepherd Rescue Home

There's also:
Southern California German Shepherd Rescue (SCGSR) - SoCal Rescue
Coastal German Shepherd Rescue
www.gsgsrescue.org 
German Shepherd Rescue | Orange County, CA | Dog Rescue 
German Shepherd Rescue of Sacramento Valley
www.gsrescue.org


----------



## akalarson (Jun 20, 2013)

*Nadelhaus Shephards*

I have used Traci twice and so has my sister. She has been a great source and partner in raising my dogs. i have had no problems with her dogs; tho my first did have thyroid issue which was so simple to remedy. I use them as companions for hiking and riding my horse. Great stamina! I am thinking about another puppy as we speak.


----------



## kkim01 (Oct 20, 2013)

I highly recommend Nadelhaus kennels. I've worked with Traci for 14 years with help in German Shepherd dogs. I recently obtained a service dog from Traci to assist with disabilities obtained in an automobile accident. She found an outstanding service dog, who is more than she described him to be. I constantly am complimented by people about my dog. Traci is honest, provides great advice and I highly recommended anyone who wants quality GSD to work with Nadelhaus Kennels.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

kkim01, did Tracy breed your service dog? This is an old thread, but since it started I have seen several of Tracy's dogs in for grooming. They are all nice dogs, although one is a bit of a whineybutt in the salon. I have heard mixed reviews from other people on Nadelhaus.


----------



## kkim01 (Oct 20, 2013)

Freestep, I am sorry if I posted this on the wrong thread. Residual head injury problems from the car accident. Traci did not breed the dog. She knows my personality and found the dog that best fit my personality and disabilities. she listened carefully about my seizure history and my major imbalance problems. My Odin was trained, great around children, cats and other people. All of the important characteristics I described to Traci. He is extremely loyal, protective for my children and home; yet, a two year old can walk up to him and he is a gentle dog. He walks carefully at the "heal" position and if I lean towards him, he pushes me back to walking a straight line and if I veer right; he senses it and pulls me left back to a straight walking line. I had a seizure and fell out of my bed and my health aide put me back on my bed. When my medical aide returned, Odin had his front legs on my body to ensure i did not fall again.

I have owned puppies in the past from Traci and the quality, temperament and follow up to my questions were excellent I will not use another breeder as long as I have a German Shepherd by my side. This recommendation is based upon past experience, current assistance and is completely independent. I lived in California for ten years and I have lived in Michigan for twelve years.

I have never owned a "whiney" dog from Traci, nor a dog that barks for no reason. I am not sure if Traci did me a favor by finding a dog that is a "Service" dog; however, I do believe and hope Traci has the time to train other service dogs for others with disabilities. She is a natural at listening to long winded people like me and then finding and training GSD's to help people with disabilities live a more fulfilling life.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Freestep said:


> kkim01, did Tracy breed your service dog? This is an old thread, but since it started I have seen several of Tracy's dogs in for grooming. They are all nice dogs, although one is a bit of a whineybutt in the salon. I have heard mixed reviews from other people on Nadelhaus.


Sent you a longer pm but Tasha is from Nadelhaus lines and while I love her to death she is a super whineybutt and often barks at things we don't see or hear. LOL


----------

